# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Подскажите курсы SEO

## GlazunOFF

Здравствуйте!

Подскажите, какие в Одессе есть курсы SEO-оптимизации и раскрутки сайтов.

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## andreyka

Никаких нет
А что тебя интересует?

----------


## GlazunOFF

> А что тебя интересует?


 курсы SEO-оптимизации и раскрутки сайтов.

----------


## Rodot

*Юсуф Губайдуллин*

SEO - Практика поисковой оптимизации

----------


## wert2

*Показать скрытый текст* *Вот основные курсы* Forum.Searchengines.ru
ashmanov.com
Лучше не найдешь  :smileflag:

----------


## andreyka

> курсы SEO-оптимизации и раскрутки сайтов.


 Для чего? Для бумажки, для себя, для денег?

----------


## Krab

В интернете полно информации, вон хоть у Гугля спроси. Имхо такие курсы если и сбудутся в Одессе, то не факт что себя оправдают. Главное не ленись и будет тебе счастье :smileflag:

----------


## GlazunOFF

> для себя, для денег?


 Для того, чтобы раскрутить свой сайт.

----------


## andreyka

Тогда тебе ненадо SEO
Напиши мне в ЛС URL, я тебе скажу стратегию

----------


## MixaniK

www.seopult.ru - для новичка лучший вариант.

----------


## andreyka

Сеопульт - бабловыжималка

----------


## Pomahom

Напиши в google в поиске "интернет бомжи" и увидеш вагон блогов. Читаи.

----------


## andreyka

Или сразу напиши "бомжелента"  :smileflag: 
Только там не seo а манимейкинг

----------


## Pomahom

> Или сразу напиши "бомжелента" 
> Только там не seo а манимейкинг


 Сложно найти сеошника, который не является по совместительству баблорубом и тайным бомжом  :smileflag: 
А вообше мне так кажется что учиться сео для раскрутки одного сайта похоже на обучение авторемонтником для того чтобы менять себе колодки и масло в гороже. К сожалению сео это 30 процентов знаний и 70 процентов опыта... причем своего.

----------


## andreyka

На самом деле - SEO под буржунет чистая математика, а под рунет - рулетка

----------


## GlazunOFF

Тогда вопрос к знающим - что нужновы учить отдельно, дабы знать SEO. К примеру, как я могу оптимизировать сайты, не зная, как вылядят коды этих сайтов. Хоть что-то нужно же знать - html или PHP, точно не знаю  :smileflag: 

Подскажите...

----------


## Pomahom

> Тогда вопрос к знающим - что нужновы учить отдельно, дабы знать SEO. К примеру, как я могу оптимизировать сайты, не зная, как вылядят коды этих сайтов. Хоть что-то нужно же знать - html или PHP, точно не знаю 
> 
> Подскажите...


 Для начала нужно сделать себе сайт... эээ вот же вопрос задал  :smileflag: ))) даже не знаю с чего начать. Проще всего сделать сайт свой и на нём как на кошках... прочитай эти мастерклассы http://www.seonews.ru/masterclasses/ и ковыряй свой сайт... когда наткнешься на этот текст  и хоть что-то поймешь - ты СЕОшник  :smileflag: ))

А вообще в этом нет ничего сложного - просто начни... Выше верно ссылки давали - форум серча и Ашманов... Читай, спрашивай, пробуй...

Как правило такие посты стимулируют начинающих.... ИМХО баблорубы от сеошников неотделимы  :smileflag:

----------


## andreyka

> Тогда вопрос к знающим - что нужновы учить отдельно, дабы знать SEO


 Зайти на се-форум и прочитать все темы для новичков

----------


## GlazunOFF

Сайт у меня есть. Тем я перечила немеренно. Но никто так и не ответил - какие нужно знать программы (или языки програмирования), чтобы уметь оптимизировать свой сайт?

Я даже банально зайти на собственный хостинг и Сапу поставить не могу.

----------


## Pomahom

html + минимум php + умение читать форум сапы, где описано как ставить код на разные движки...

На какой CMS сайт построен? или просто в html?

PS Сапу следует ставить "после" оптимизации и раскрутки и никак не "до". Набери хотя бы ТиЦов 10...

----------


## andreyka

> Сайт у меня есть. Тем я перечила немеренно. Но никто так и не ответил - какие нужно знать программы (или языки програмирования), чтобы уметь оптимизировать свой сайт?
> 
> Я даже банально зайти на собственный хостинг и Сапу поставить не могу.


 Вообще то для SEO - ссылки покупают с сапы
А для манимейкинга - продают с сайта
Определяйтесь там наконец  :smileflag:

----------


## GlazunOFF

> На какой CMS сайт построен?


 Самописный движок.

----------


## Pomahom

> Самописный движок.


 Ты построил сайт на самописном движке и не можешь поставить сапу?????

----------


## GlazunOFF

> Ты построил сайт на самописном движке и не можешь поставить сапу?????


 Вообще - купил.

----------


## Pomahom

> Вообще - купил.


 Тогда остаётся идти тем-же путём - купить и SEO (себя не предлагаю ни в коем случае). Или сделать шаг назад - всетаки самостоятельно создать сайт и после этого самостоятельно его раскручивать.

----------


## GlazunOFF

> Тогда остаётся идти тем-же путём - купить и SEO (себя не предлагаю ни в коем случае).


 Ага, а Сапу ставить тоже сеошники будут?

----------


## andreyka

Заплати 20 баксов и тебе фрилансер поставит

----------


## Одесский Бомж

курите Сео форумы и сео блоги, вот Вам будут и курсы, а вообще, нужна только практика и опыт - залог Вашего будущего успеха!

----------


## fast_kitty

Это сто процентов,надо пытаться делать....даже если пока не получается. Набивать шишки на ошибках и смотреть, что получается...практика...практика

----------


## fast_kitty

P.S. и курсов не существует )) Единственные курсы - это жизнь.
 Есть только всякого рода видео в сети добрых дядек,которые чем-то делятся...

----------


## andreyka

Курсы есть
Но, на них надо ходить постоянно - алгоритмы ПС не стоят на месте  :smileflag:

----------


## fast_kitty

Курсы ? или семинары ??

----------


## andreyka

Неважно
Главное - ходить постоянно

----------


## Gromova

Вот тут очень грамотно преподают seo курсы, особенно, что касается работы с биржами ссылок.

----------


## Vovolodya

> Вот тут очень грамотно преподают seo курсы, особенно, что касается работы с биржами ссылок.


 Чем докажите ? [похоже на рекламу]

----------


## andreyka

Это реклама и есть  :smileflag:

----------


## Sedna

Вчера видел на Бунина 33 книгу Ашманова. Там  самые азы, с которых надо начинать SEO

----------


## Grizli

> Курсы есть
> Но, на них надо ходить постоянно - алгоритмы ПС не стоят на месте


 Все забыли рекомендации гула, где написано - Делайте сайты для людей, остальное приложится.

К сожалению, то сео какое есть сейчас иначе, как говносео не назовешь. Читать контент на сайтах где поработали сеошники вредно для психики. Ну и соответственно, зачем нужен топ, если посетители заходят на сайт видят бред и уходят. Ответ, только для заколачивания денег сеошниками, так как сайту это только в минус.

----------


## andreyka

Добавлю еще - сайт должен быть уникальным, полезным для людей.
Однако деньги готовы платить только быдлоконторы с говносайтами, а на эти деньги идут работать только говносеошники.
Нормальных компаний, которые могут легко отдать пару штучек баксов в месяц на продвижение сайта в Одессе нет.

----------


## See Dragon

> Тогда вопрос к знающим - что нужновы учить отдельно, дабы знать SEO. К примеру, как я могу оптимизировать сайты, не зная, как вылядят коды этих сайтов. Хоть что-то нужно же знать - html или PHP, точно не знаю 
> 
> Подскажите...


 Знать коддинг вовсе не обязательно, разве что самые необходимые теги. В сео-науке главное научиться правильно писать сео-оптимизированные тексты для своего сайта или блога, знать правила перелинковки страниц и наращивания ссылочной массы. Ну и еще .... много чего. Важно также быть в курсе всех новостей, ибо политика поисковых систем меняется. Значит нужно регулярно читать ведущие сео-блоги и форумы. Изучать и еще раз изучать во всех доступных и правильных местах. И конечно же постоянно общаться в сеошных и околосеошных кругах

----------


## karagan

> Знать коддинг вовсе не обязательно, разве что самые необходимые теги. В сео-науке главное научиться правильно писать сео-оптимизированные тексты для своего сайта или блога, знать правила перелинковки страниц и наращивания ссылочной массы. Ну и еще .... много чего. Важно также быть в курсе всех новостей, ибо политика поисковых систем меняется. Значит нужно регулярно читать ведущие сео-блоги и форумы. Изучать и еще раз изучать во всех доступных и правильных местах. И конечно же постоянно общаться в сеошных и околосеошных кругах


  вот скоро и я в эту среду нырну... Пока ищу место, куда можно окунуться

----------


## andreyka

Настоящие сеошники темы не палят - зачем плодить конкурентов?

----------


## Fallout

> Настоящие сеошники темы не палят - зачем плодить конкурентов?


 Ну да :smileflag:  откуда же их столько наплодилось ? Сами дошли

----------


## andreyka

Наплодили их курсы по обучению СЕО. Такие сеошники ничего по факту не умеют.

----------


## Gromova

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Подскажите, какие в Одессе есть курсы SEO-оптимизации и раскрутки сайтов.
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


 Говорят в студии Утро хорошо преподают. В гугле введите курсы seo одесса или seo обучение одесса на первом месте вылезет их сайт.

----------


## Аратор

лучший курс сео это практика.
Для начала книгу Ашманова,сейчас новая вышла версия.
А дальше тупо читать сео форумы ,ну и самим экспериментировать.
Сколько сеошников столько и мнений.У каждого своя стратегия,кто-то любитель легкой наживы,а кто-то просто делает свою работу хорошо.
Мне вот сегодня звонили с какой-то фирмы из Запорожья и предлагали продвинутся по 10 ВЧ запросам за каких-то 500 грн в месяц))))) 
Работы не показали,дали 100% гарантию что через месяц сайт в топе по Украине будет))) 
Вот это яркие представители легкой наживы,в лучшем случае сайт пессимизируют,в худшем забанят.
Вывести сайт в топ одно дело,а заставить трафик не только кликать по ссылке,но и делать покупки совсем другое.
Здесь нужны хорошие знание маркетинга,без него только ГС продвигать.

----------


## andreyka

Для конверсии хороши партнерки.

----------


## Юлана

> Для конверсии хороши партнерки.


 " Обучаю прибыльному ремеслу, лентяев-халявщиков прошу не беспокоить." 
что за ремесло ?

----------


## Fallout

> " Обучаю прибыльному ремеслу, лентяев-халявщиков прошу не беспокоить." 
> что за ремесло ?


 Ремесло - обучение прибыльному ремеслу :smileflag:

----------


## andreyka

Не, ремесло - получение денег из интернета

----------


## prototip.com.ua

Нету в Одессе и даже в Украине хороших сео-курсов. Те кто хорошо знают это "ремесло" давно в буржунете. А те кто работают на украинском рынке - имеют свои компании, которые на первых местах по запросам "Раскрутка сайта Одесса" или "Продвижение сайта Одесса", но они никого не будут учить - зачем им это?

Для мелких проектов легко обучиться и самому, но для хорошей рекламы надо обращаться в профессиональные компании.

----------


## Аратор

> Нету в Одессе и даже в Украине хороших сео-курсов. Те кто хорошо знают это "ремесло" давно в буржунете. А те кто работают на украинском рынке - имеют свои компании, которые на первых местах по запросам "Раскрутка сайта Одесса" или "Продвижение сайта Одесса", но они никого не будут учить - зачем им это?
> 
> Для мелких проектов легко обучиться и самому, но для хорошей рекламы надо обращаться в профессиональные компании.


  ага,ну да и так типо ненавязчиво намекнул 
Просто сеошники не "палят темы",так как если находят нишу то и заработок их увеличивается.
Да и зачем конкурентов плодить?))

----------


## 6ecuk

Упс, кажись профессионалы забыли добавить robots.txt  и редиректы настроить "забыли". Ухты, а что за смысловую нагрузку несет данная страница http://prototip.com.ua/prodv/ky-ky.html ?

----------


## -=Georg=-

> Нету в Одессе и даже в Украине хороших сео-курсов. Те кто хорошо знают это "ремесло" давно в буржунете. А те кто работают на украинском рынке - имеют свои компании, которые на первых местах по запросам "Раскрутка сайта Одесса" или "Продвижение сайта Одесса", но они никого не будут учить - зачем им это?
> Для мелких проектов легко обучиться и самому, но для хорошей рекламы надо обращаться в профессиональные компании.


  По таким запросам , уже не машина обрабатывает. Первые ТОпЫ ручками обрабатывают. Запросы одинаковые , а у Гены И Яши разные выдачи, сайты одни и те же но вот позиций разные. Вся работа тут заключается только попасть в первую 20ку по выдачи ,а дальше соблаговолят ли правильно отрелевантить :smileflag: . И главное не спамить, ох сейчас банят по черной.

----------


## andreyka

Самое главное - делать нормальный сайт, а не очередной кусок говна.

----------


## Аратор

> Самое главное - делать нормальный сайт, а не очередной кусок говна.


 еще один борец за справедливость.
Товарищ не в курсе наверное насколько унылая выдача у яши была когда одно время включили мега алгоритм) там один мусор остался,поэтому сейчас агс работает для особо "неверных"))) Да и в принципе в Украине лучше под гугл подстраиваться,так как трафик более качественный идет.
У меня на одном сайте по статистики с гугла наиболее целевая аудитория.

----------


## andreyka

Это я не в курсе? Лол ок  :smileflag:

----------


## Аратор

> Это я не в курсе? Лол ок


 тогда зачем было писать "Самое главное - делать нормальный сайт, а не очередной кусок говна. "?

----------


## andreyka

Потому что это - главное.

----------


## Аратор

> Потому что это - главное.


 ничего скоро у тебя розовые очки потускнеют и придется их снять,тогда ты и увидишь реалии рунета))

----------


## andreyka

Ок ок, только не говори это моим сайтикам.

----------


## Fallout

> Ок ок, только не говори это моим сайтикам.


 Ты можешь доказать? Нотариально заверенными скриншотами? :smileflag:  если не - то толку писать, сказочников то много, на слово никто не поверит

----------


## andreyka

Нотариально заверенные скриншоты вна Украине юридической силы не имеют.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Добавлю еще - сайт должен быть уникальным, полезным для людей.
> Однако деньги готовы платить только быдлоконторы с говносайтами, а на эти деньги идут работать только говносеошники.
> Нормальных компаний, которые могут легко отдать пару штучек баксов в месяц на продвижение сайта в Одессе нет.


 даже иностранцы берут 1.5 , а вы в Одессе захотели 2к!

----------


## Аратор

> даже иностранцы берут 1.5 , а вы в Одессе захотели 2к!


 смотря какой сайт и какие запросы)) за некоторые уже на десятки счет идет)

ПыСы и кстати за бугром на порядок больше за продвижение берут и к этому нормально относятся,в отличии от наших горе бизнесменов.

----------


## andreyka

Да мне все равно, что берут иностранцы. Я работаю с Москвой и мне хватает  :smileflag:

----------


## 6ecuk

Работать в буржанете приятнее, так как там меньше неадеквата со стороны заказчиков, нежели на просторах снг.

----------


## SpaRn

> смотря какой сайт и какие запросы)) за некоторые уже на десятки счет идет)
> 
> ПыСы и кстати за бугром на порядок больше за продвижение берут и к этому нормально относятся,в отличии от наших горе бизнесменов.


 Согласен. Индусы вообще 200-300уе просят. И че? Ничего же толкового не делают. Окромя громадных бестолковых отчетов, конечно.

----------


## Аратор

> Согласен. Индусы вообще 200-300уе просят. И че? Ничего же толкового не делают. Окромя громадных бестолковых отчетов, конечно.


 поверь 200-300 у.е. это еще много для нашей страны)) я встречал фирмы которые 10 ВЧ запросов брались продвинуть за 800 грн,при чем за 1 месяц.
Так что индусы еще не худший вариант))))

----------


## 6ecuk

> поверь 200-300 у.е. это еще много для нашей страны)) я встречал фирмы которые 10 ВЧ запросов брались продвинуть за 800 грн,при чем за 1 месяц.
> Так что индусы еще не худший вариант))))


 Всегда будут студенты готовые работать за "еду". Что в SEO, что в Дизайне, что в программировании, но сами понимаете какой будет итог.  
А по поводу контор, которые по 10 ВЧ запросов за 800 грн - так это от неумения вести маркетинг и продавать свои услуги, вот и применяют самые банальные меры - демпинг.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Согласен. Индусы вообще 200-300уе просят. И че? Ничего же толкового не делают. Окромя громадных бестолковых отчетов, конечно.


 ИМХО : SEO должно быть на той территории, на которой планируется продвижение услуги\сайта, т.к. понятнее специфика рынка и потребителя. Индусы должны делать для Индии, наши - для нас. Что индусы могут знать о наших ключевых словах и фразах для поиска, если они русский со словарем не знают?

----------


## Аратор

> ИМХО : SEO должно быть на той территории, на которой планируется продвижение услуги\сайта, т.к. понятнее специфика рынка и потребителя. Индусы должны делать для Индии, наши - для нас. Что индусы могут знать о наших ключевых словах и фразах для поиска, если они русский со словарем не знают?


  смею тебя расстроить))) там язык не особо идеально нужно знать)) учитывая что они тупо прогоны по каталогам делают и по форумам))

----------


## andreyka

Индусы подходят для пробива капчи. Хотя китайцы лучше.

----------


## Аратор

> Индусы подходят для пробива капчи. Хотя китайцы лучше.


 китайцы для Ддос атаки подходят)))

----------


## 6ecuk

> китайцы для Ддос атаки подходят)))


 Их можно вместо хрумера использовать )))

----------


## Аратор

> Блин, зашла поискать инфу про курсы, а оказывается что и сама уже смогу давать знания новичкам.
> Всего каких-то пол годика по форумам, год  танцев с бубном вокруг своих сайтов и я почти спец.
> И что у нас нет даже какого-либо сообщества сеошников, ну что-бы собраться, пообщаться, поделиться.


 есть) на серче тема была про одесситов,по моему даже две встречи было уже.
На ФБ группа есть,вот ссылка Сео группа Одесса
18 мая очередная встреча.

----------


## Alenka09

Есть и бесплатные SEO курсы, для тех кто немного знаком с HTML, CSS, PHP.... 

Мы на практике объясним и научим вас
создавать и продвигать сайты!
Хотите стать продвинутым Web-мастером?

Приходите к нам на бесплатное обучение!
Пройдя обучение, вы получаете Сертификат подтверждающий,

что вы начинающий специалист и Web-мастер!
Специальное предложение для студентов
пройдя обучение, вы получите документ о прохождении практики!

Курс 2 месяца
Начало 16.09.2013

Звоните: 701-20-11
(098)375-26-55

----------


## andreyka

Я тоже научу бесплатно - делайте сайты для людей

----------


## red hat 7

подскажите, кто может помочь в раскрутке сайта за умеренные деньги. Сайт уже написан и работает, но радости пока не приносит Может, кто-то подскажет куда и к кому обратиться, заранее спасибо за ответ в личку. С меня + :smileflag:

----------


## Nightwish7

ищю кто проведет несколько лекций мне в раскрутке сайтов, писать в личку

----------


## andreyka

Могу прочесть лекции. Стоимость $50/час (60 минут).
Пишите, контакты в профиле.

----------


## nikmar

> Я тоже научу бесплатно - делайте сайты для людей


 так 50 у е или бесплатно?

----------


## andreyka

Я уже научил и бесплатно: *делайте сайты для людей*

----------


## Brioni

Можем тоже провести индивидуальные уроки, как в реале, так и по видео конференции, ответить на любые вопросы.
Наша компания работает с крупными клиентам по Украине и Канаде. Ссылку кидать не буду, чтобы не восприняли за рекламу  :smileflag: 
Можете писать в ЛС.
По ценам не скажу, все зависит от ваших текущих знаний и от того, что Вы хотите получить в итоге.

----------


## Brioni

> Всегда будут студенты готовые работать за "еду". Что в SEO, что в Дизайне, что в программировании, но сами понимаете какой будет итог.  
> А по поводу контор, которые по 10 ВЧ запросов за 800 грн - так это от неумения вести маркетинг и продавать свои услуги, вот и применяют самые банальные меры - демпинг.


  Такие конторы живут по году-два, не более, дальше проблемы с клиентами, что приводит к закрытию или открытию с новым названием и офисом.
У них расчет на поток и не понимание клиента в сфере SEO. Чего 99% клиентов у нас реально и не знаю, за что платят, как мониторить результат и т.п.

----------


## Alenka09

Бесплатные WEB и SEO курсы для всех желающих vk.com/seo.kurs, если кто то еще ищет

----------


## bartok

Здравствуйте. Ищу вакансию "Помощник SEO-специалиста" или "Junior SEO Specialist". Возможно, кому-то нужен помощник.

----------


## free-lanse

Всем вечер добрый! Подскажите и мне, пожалуйста, курсы по SEO(Usability).

----------


## Arina_V

> Всем вечер добрый! Подскажите и мне, пожалуйста, курсы по SEO(Usability).


 Знаю  есть  в Одессе бесплатные курсы, так сказать практика на реальных проектах. Курс рассчитан на 3 месяца, стипендия для целеустремленных.

----------


## Martinni

есть такие курсы. дешево и доступно. опытные преподаватели. 793 07 81 или 095 768 68 02

----------


## птица-Моа

> Всем вечер добрый! Подскажите и мне, пожалуйста, курсы по SEO(Usability).


 Здравствуйте, free-lanse

Учебный центр "Good school"  проводит курсы  "SEO оптимизация сайта" - здесь

Курсы стоят недорого и хороший преподаватель. Есть смысл подучиться у профи.

Если заинтересуют курсы, пишите в ЛС, скину подробности.

----------


## Хельсинг

Есть примеры людей которые после этих курсов начинали работать?

----------


## Mirana26

> Знаю  есть  в Одессе бесплатные курсы, так сказать практика на реальных проектах. Курс рассчитан на 3 месяца, стипендия для целеустремленных.


 а почему они бесплатные?

----------


## Аратор

> а почему они бесплатные?


 потому что бесполезные  :smileflag:

----------


## Mirana26

понятно)

----------


## тарас007

на счет курсов не подскажу,а если нужно будет раскручивать сайт,то обратись вот  к этим ребятам http://abseo.com.ua/ .Сам с ними сотрудничаю уже достаточно длительное время.Проблем с ними нет,все профессионально делают.Успехов!

----------


## fastep

В компьютерной академии ШАГ неплохо преподают SEO. Курс называется "Интернет-маркетинг" - преподают как SEO, так и интернет-рекламу, соц.сети и web-аналитику. Курс ведут сотрудники одесской компании Стармаркетинг. Курс длится 6 месяцев, насколько я помню. Набор раз в 3 месяца.

----------


## AMark

Доброе утро. Подскажите и мне, пожалуйста, курсы по SEO(Usability).

----------


## Alenka09

up-st.com/kurs Бесплатные, потому что выполняется работа на реальных проектах! Это лучше, чем сырая и устаревшая теория, которую специально растягивают, чтобы выжать денег. 
---
А для тех у кого совсем нулевой уровень и нет желания, самостоятельно подтягивать теорию, есть множество платных курсов.

----------


## bartok

Могу порекомендовать эти курсы SEO vk.com/goodseokurs  Мне подошли по цене прежде всего, другие курсы намного дороже. Понравилась программа и преподаватель - опытный сеошник, делился редкой инфой, вплоть до того, как выводить сайты из-под фильтров.

----------


## Strong1

По поводу обучения по созданию и продвижению сайтов рекомендую обратиться здесь http://impulse-design.com.ua/obuchenie.html. Отличная компания. Профессиональный подход к делу.

----------


## Oliviya2016

А мне понравилась эта компания - очень быстро создали качественный сайт - и к тому же ввели мою группу в соцсетях! Спасибо ! http://up-site.com.ua/

----------


## korkovado

Здесь хороший преподаватель!
Иотзывы гуд о нем.
http://web.lustdorfweb.com.ua

----------


## GolovaNik

Вот еще информация по СЕО курсам http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2984870

----------


## ITmaster

Ждём вас на SEO курсах.
Запишись на курс прямо сейчас http://cqr.company/seocourses/
Звони по телефону +38 (093) 082-7777

----------


## NataChad

> Ждём вас на SEO курсах.
> Запишись на курс прямо сейчас http://cqr.company/seocourses/
> Звони по телефону +38 (093) 082-7777


 


> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2984870


 Мдэ... Своих же выпускников назвать дебилами... 


После окончания курсов получишь звание "Дэбил 4"

У них даже рейтинг есть  
"Дэбил 3" - 5 звезд.

----------


## NataChad

Исправились и дали "дебилам" имена)) и слайдер сделали...

----------


## gof

Если эти курсы выпускают дебилов, интересно что же там за преподаватели  :smileflag:

----------


## commando

Да они просто крупно обосрались и вылили в продакшн дев версию сайта, где девелопер с юмором был  :smileflag: .

----------


## Dvoehnic

Внятно понятно объясню в скайпе про основы СЕО-оптимизации.( основные инструменты и методики ) !!!Ничего уникального не раскажу!!! вся инфа есть в свободном доступе, я просто структурировано вам её подам ( объясню с чего начать, к чему стремиться, расставлю приоритеты)   400 гр/час.  тел 0991032276

----------


## КККККККК

Могу порекомендовать преподавателя Учебного центра Good School.Объясняет доступно и конкретные рекомендации с учетом опыта продвижения. Помогают и после окончания курсов.

----------


## xennya1985

Добрый день! Поделитесь впечатлениями о курсах skillup...

----------


## Hameleonds

Отзывы о hillel http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2041003&page=9

----------


## k1b0rgg

Привет мне понравился курc SEO в спалахе, сейчас там цена 5100 
https://spalah.ua/od/school
Есть положительные мнения о курсах в 
http://v-2-raza-deshevle.com.ua/
https://itschool-hillel.org/

Попробуй может что то себе подберешь, но сам я заканчивал курсы именно в спалахе

----------


## Madman

Тысячу лет не был на ОдФоруме, ради интереса зашел - и тут положительный отзыв о моей работе в качестве преподавателя в Good School.
Спасибо - КККККККК  :smileflag: 
Кстати, если у кого то вопрос по skillup - то же могут обращаться, так же имею отношение.

----------


## КККККККК

Д


> Могу порекомендовать эти курсы SEO vk.com/goodseokurs  Мне подошли по цене прежде всего, другие курсы намного дороже. Понравилась программа и преподаватель - опытный сеошник, делился редкой инфой, вплоть до того, как выводить сайты из-под фильтров.


 Кто спрашивал их контакты https://www.trn.ua/trainings/49356/

----------


## Иван_91

вот тут хорошие сео курсы https://seomaker.pro/seo-kursy. понятные и практические. только уже закончилась скидка на предварительную запись, лучше подождать недели 3-4 по идее опять скидка будет.

----------


## nikolaswww

Добрый день  ! Могу посоветовать хорошие курсы SEO. Правда, в Киеве. Но, по-моему они проводят онлайн обучение.

----------


## Monson

> Добрый день  ! Могу посоветовать хорошие курсы SEO . Правда, в Киеве. Но, по-моему они проводят онлайн обучение.


 В чем они хорошие?

----------


## Chubanov

Могу посоветовать свои курсы SEO в Одессе

Для пользователей одесского форума скидка 20%

----------


## КККККККК

> Д
> 
> Кто спрашивал их контакты https://www.trn.ua/trainings/49356/


 Если кто - то ищет работу сразу после курсов, то тут предлагают вакансии.

----------

